# My First Fattie...



## pelletpat (Aug 2, 2014)

OK so like others I never heard of a fattie until reading this forum yesterday. This is my first time using my MAK 2 Star general and also 1st time using my a-maz-n tube. I did let the tube flame for 10 minutes but it pretty much suffocated after 5 minutes until I opened the lid at the end and it kicked back up....
The fatties were 1 hot sausage and 1 sweet. 
The filling was freshly made mozzarella, sun dried tomatoes, bell peppers, sweet vidalia onions and wrapped in bacon weave. They were each 1.5 lbs. sausage and nearly 2 packs (lbs. ?) of bacon . They were cooked at 225 using MAK hazelnut pellets until each hit 160 degrees on my maverick 733. The probes were only 1 degree apart at the end. 
I think it was a success. 












20140802_125334.jpg



__ pelletpat
__ Aug 2, 2014


















20140802_135113.jpg



__ pelletpat
__ Aug 2, 2014


















20140802_143245.jpg



__ pelletpat
__ Aug 2, 2014


















20140802_151210.jpg



__ pelletpat
__ Aug 2, 2014


















20140802_151204.jpg



__ pelletpat
__ Aug 2, 2014


















20140802_152943.jpg



__ pelletpat
__ Aug 2, 2014


----------



## tropics (Aug 2, 2014)

PP what a great job and 2nd post,with full detail. I have to give a fatty a try some day soon.

Richie


----------



## pelletpat (Aug 2, 2014)

Thank you I am a complete newbie but I am well seasoned with propane BBQ and grilling.


----------



## yama1 (Aug 8, 2014)

Looks real good!! I am too going to try this weekend a fatty for the first time . I will post the results....


----------



## themule69 (Aug 8, 2014)

Looks GREAT! Nice weave and color. 

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## knifebld (Aug 8, 2014)

Very nice Pat, you chose some great ingredients and your weave looks perfect :) Good job!


----------



## driedstick (Aug 8, 2014)

That looks great!!! Nice job. 

A full smoker is a happy smoker

DS


----------



## yama1 (Aug 10, 2014)

They turned out good and tasted even better!! I made one chicken buffalo chicken breast, blue cheese crumbles and hot sauce. The others were Italian sauasage, pepperoni, mushrooms, pizza sauce. The other one was hamburger, cheese, and pizza sauce all wrapped in bacon. 225-250 for two hours with hickory smoke.













image.jpg



__ yama1
__ Aug 10, 2014


----------



## rob sicc (Aug 12, 2014)

pelletpat said:


> OK so like others I never heard of a fattie until reading this forum yesterday. This is my first time using my MAK 2 Star general and also 1st time using my a-maz-n tube. I did let the tube flame for 10 minutes but it pretty much suffocated after 5 minutes until I opened the lid at the end and it kicked back up....
> The fatties were 1 hot sausage and 1 sweet.
> The filling was freshly made mozzarella, sun dried tomatoes, bell peppers, sweet vidalia onions and wrapped in bacon weave. They were each 1.5 lbs. sausage and nearly 2 packs (lbs. ?) of bacon . They were cooked at 225 using MAK hazelnut pellets until each hit 160 degrees on my maverick 733. The probes were only 1 degree apart at the end.
> I think it was a success.
> ...


I'ma newbie also and the more Fatty Threads I read the more I want to make one.  These look awesome.

I have a question because I want to be sure I understand what you did.  You said the Fatties were 1.5 lb sausage.  Do you mean you opened 1.5 lbs of sausage.  borke them open out of their casing then spread the sausage out and added the filling?  Did you use 1.5 lb of sausage per fatty?

Thanks for any hhelp you can offer.

Ciao,

Rob


----------



## pelletpat (Aug 12, 2014)

Correct I bought 1.5 lb package of hot and 1.5 lb package of sweet links. Once home I squeezed the stuffing out of the casings. It slides right out usually but maybe some brands are tied closed on the ends so maybe you would have to slice them open. Yes I used the full 1.5 lb for each fattie. The 1 gallon size zip lock bags for great with this amount.


----------



## rob sicc (Aug 12, 2014)

pelletpat said:


> Correct I bought 1.5 lb package of hot and 1.5 lb package of sweet links. Once home I squeezed the stuffing out of the casings. It slides right out usually but maybe some brands are tied closed on the ends so maybe you would have to slice them open. Yes I used the full 1.5 lb for each fattie. The 1 gallon size zip lock bags for great with this amount.


Hi PP,

Thanks for your reply.  I can't take it any more!  I have to do a fatty!!!  LOL  Thanks for the info.  I believe I see 2 fatties in my future.  A savory Italian themed Fatty and a breakfast fatty.  I plan on making my shopping list when I get home.  I read on a thread that someone wrapped their Fatty in Panchetta rather than bacon.  I think the savory one will be covered in panchetta and the breakfast will be bacon.

Thanks again for the reply.

Ciao,

Rob


----------



## disco (Aug 12, 2014)

Great looking fatties and thanks for the qview!

Disco


----------



## padronman (Aug 13, 2014)

Excellent job.....I have yet to make one......I need to make one......I WANT to make one.......


----------



## welshrarebit (Aug 16, 2014)

pelletpat said:


> Correct I bought 1.5 lb package of hot and 1.5 lb package of sweet links. Once home I squeezed the stuffing out of the casings. It slides right out usually but maybe some brands are tied closed on the ends so maybe you would have to slice them open. Yes I used the full 1.5 lb for each fattie. The 1 gallon size zip lock bags for great with this amount.



You could also buy a one lb chub of sausage. That way you don't have to take the sausage meat out of the casings and most fattie recipes use one lb. of sausage meat per fattie.


----------



## jingrim (Aug 20, 2014)

Once spread out & filling is in place, do you just roll up, then weave the bacon?


----------



## rob sicc (Aug 20, 2014)

Jingrim,

Yes.  I did my first FATTY this past weekend. 

I rolled the meat in the zip-lock

cut the corners then ran the scissor down each side

Then I flipped it onto a larger piece of wax paper

then I laid down sliced provolone

then I put down the fresh spinach

then put down the grated mozzarella

then a line of peminto olives down the middle

then some roasted garlic.

then I rolled it up.

Then picked up the roll and placed on bacon weave.  Do the bacon weave in advance.

roll the bacon weave.

Place in your smoker and wait.  It's worth the wait.

I have a thread with some pictures.  I didn't take as many as I like because it was a pain to wash my hands after every step so I could touch my camera.  lol

Good luck.  If you do the fatty or anything else, please start a thread and post pictures


----------



## saltytim (Aug 20, 2014)

Looks awsome, gotta try! I'll bet ground venison would be awsome. Love your counter top we have close to the same.


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Aug 20, 2014)

Looks good and a good job with Q-view. Love Fatties .

Have fun , do more and . . .


----------



## seaham358 (Aug 21, 2014)

Nice smoke.. great looking fatty..  that smoke tube is interesting.


----------



## pelletpat (Aug 23, 2014)

Update: This was my first cook on my MAK 2 star general and although these fatties were delicious it was pure luck. It took a long time for the grill to reach the set temp (on the controller not the real temp) and I paid no mind as it eventually got there. It turned out the controller "pellet boss" was bad and the grill was reporting temps much lower then the actual temperature. I was lucky to be monitoring these fatties with a maverick 733 and knew when they were done. (They finished fast but again I just paid no mind). I realized the problem on my next cook when I set the grill to 350 (whole chickens) and the controller never got there despite the grill being extremely hot and the maverick proving it was actually about 500 degrees. I was shipped out a new thermocouple and control board (the tc didn't fix it but the new board did) now the grill works 100% as expected. 

Here are some recent cooks.

Ribs at 225 degrees but after 3 hours they were not close to done so I kicked it up to 275 and finished they flat for another hour.












20140814_161032.jpg



__ pelletpat
__ Aug 23, 2014


















20140814_174457.jpg



__ pelletpat
__ Aug 23, 2014





Chickens at 375 degrees












20140820_163110.jpg



__ pelletpat
__ Aug 23, 2014





Pizza at 425 degrees












20140813_173704.jpg



__ pelletpat
__ Aug 23, 2014


----------



## pelletpat (Aug 2, 2014)

OK so like others I never heard of a fattie until reading this forum yesterday. This is my first time using my MAK 2 Star general and also 1st time using my a-maz-n tube. I did let the tube flame for 10 minutes but it pretty much suffocated after 5 minutes until I opened the lid at the end and it kicked back up....
The fatties were 1 hot sausage and 1 sweet. 
The filling was freshly made mozzarella, sun dried tomatoes, bell peppers, sweet vidalia onions and wrapped in bacon weave. They were each 1.5 lbs. sausage and nearly 2 packs (lbs. ?) of bacon . They were cooked at 225 using MAK hazelnut pellets until each hit 160 degrees on my maverick 733. The probes were only 1 degree apart at the end. 
I think it was a success. 












20140802_125334.jpg



__ pelletpat
__ Aug 2, 2014


















20140802_135113.jpg



__ pelletpat
__ Aug 2, 2014


















20140802_143245.jpg



__ pelletpat
__ Aug 2, 2014


















20140802_151210.jpg



__ pelletpat
__ Aug 2, 2014


















20140802_151204.jpg



__ pelletpat
__ Aug 2, 2014


















20140802_152943.jpg



__ pelletpat
__ Aug 2, 2014


----------



## tropics (Aug 2, 2014)

PP what a great job and 2nd post,with full detail. I have to give a fatty a try some day soon.

Richie


----------



## pelletpat (Aug 2, 2014)

Thank you I am a complete newbie but I am well seasoned with propane BBQ and grilling.


----------



## yama1 (Aug 8, 2014)

Looks real good!! I am too going to try this weekend a fatty for the first time . I will post the results....


----------



## themule69 (Aug 8, 2014)

Looks GREAT! Nice weave and color. 

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## knifebld (Aug 8, 2014)

Very nice Pat, you chose some great ingredients and your weave looks perfect :) Good job!


----------



## driedstick (Aug 8, 2014)

That looks great!!! Nice job. 

A full smoker is a happy smoker

DS


----------



## yama1 (Aug 10, 2014)

They turned out good and tasted even better!! I made one chicken buffalo chicken breast, blue cheese crumbles and hot sauce. The others were Italian sauasage, pepperoni, mushrooms, pizza sauce. The other one was hamburger, cheese, and pizza sauce all wrapped in bacon. 225-250 for two hours with hickory smoke.













image.jpg



__ yama1
__ Aug 10, 2014


----------



## rob sicc (Aug 12, 2014)

pelletpat said:


> OK so like others I never heard of a fattie until reading this forum yesterday. This is my first time using my MAK 2 Star general and also 1st time using my a-maz-n tube. I did let the tube flame for 10 minutes but it pretty much suffocated after 5 minutes until I opened the lid at the end and it kicked back up....
> The fatties were 1 hot sausage and 1 sweet.
> The filling was freshly made mozzarella, sun dried tomatoes, bell peppers, sweet vidalia onions and wrapped in bacon weave. They were each 1.5 lbs. sausage and nearly 2 packs (lbs. ?) of bacon . They were cooked at 225 using MAK hazelnut pellets until each hit 160 degrees on my maverick 733. The probes were only 1 degree apart at the end.
> I think it was a success.
> ...


I'ma newbie also and the more Fatty Threads I read the more I want to make one.  These look awesome.

I have a question because I want to be sure I understand what you did.  You said the Fatties were 1.5 lb sausage.  Do you mean you opened 1.5 lbs of sausage.  borke them open out of their casing then spread the sausage out and added the filling?  Did you use 1.5 lb of sausage per fatty?

Thanks for any hhelp you can offer.

Ciao,

Rob


----------



## pelletpat (Aug 12, 2014)

Correct I bought 1.5 lb package of hot and 1.5 lb package of sweet links. Once home I squeezed the stuffing out of the casings. It slides right out usually but maybe some brands are tied closed on the ends so maybe you would have to slice them open. Yes I used the full 1.5 lb for each fattie. The 1 gallon size zip lock bags for great with this amount.


----------



## rob sicc (Aug 12, 2014)

pelletpat said:


> Correct I bought 1.5 lb package of hot and 1.5 lb package of sweet links. Once home I squeezed the stuffing out of the casings. It slides right out usually but maybe some brands are tied closed on the ends so maybe you would have to slice them open. Yes I used the full 1.5 lb for each fattie. The 1 gallon size zip lock bags for great with this amount.


Hi PP,

Thanks for your reply.  I can't take it any more!  I have to do a fatty!!!  LOL  Thanks for the info.  I believe I see 2 fatties in my future.  A savory Italian themed Fatty and a breakfast fatty.  I plan on making my shopping list when I get home.  I read on a thread that someone wrapped their Fatty in Panchetta rather than bacon.  I think the savory one will be covered in panchetta and the breakfast will be bacon.

Thanks again for the reply.

Ciao,

Rob


----------



## disco (Aug 12, 2014)

Great looking fatties and thanks for the qview!

Disco


----------



## padronman (Aug 13, 2014)

Excellent job.....I have yet to make one......I need to make one......I WANT to make one.......


----------



## welshrarebit (Aug 16, 2014)

pelletpat said:


> Correct I bought 1.5 lb package of hot and 1.5 lb package of sweet links. Once home I squeezed the stuffing out of the casings. It slides right out usually but maybe some brands are tied closed on the ends so maybe you would have to slice them open. Yes I used the full 1.5 lb for each fattie. The 1 gallon size zip lock bags for great with this amount.



You could also buy a one lb chub of sausage. That way you don't have to take the sausage meat out of the casings and most fattie recipes use one lb. of sausage meat per fattie.


----------



## jingrim (Aug 20, 2014)

Once spread out & filling is in place, do you just roll up, then weave the bacon?


----------



## rob sicc (Aug 20, 2014)

Jingrim,

Yes.  I did my first FATTY this past weekend. 

I rolled the meat in the zip-lock

cut the corners then ran the scissor down each side

Then I flipped it onto a larger piece of wax paper

then I laid down sliced provolone

then I put down the fresh spinach

then put down the grated mozzarella

then a line of peminto olives down the middle

then some roasted garlic.

then I rolled it up.

Then picked up the roll and placed on bacon weave.  Do the bacon weave in advance.

roll the bacon weave.

Place in your smoker and wait.  It's worth the wait.

I have a thread with some pictures.  I didn't take as many as I like because it was a pain to wash my hands after every step so I could touch my camera.  lol

Good luck.  If you do the fatty or anything else, please start a thread and post pictures


----------



## saltytim (Aug 20, 2014)

Looks awsome, gotta try! I'll bet ground venison would be awsome. Love your counter top we have close to the same.


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Aug 20, 2014)

Looks good and a good job with Q-view. Love Fatties .

Have fun , do more and . . .


----------



## seaham358 (Aug 21, 2014)

Nice smoke.. great looking fatty..  that smoke tube is interesting.


----------



## pelletpat (Aug 23, 2014)

Update: This was my first cook on my MAK 2 star general and although these fatties were delicious it was pure luck. It took a long time for the grill to reach the set temp (on the controller not the real temp) and I paid no mind as it eventually got there. It turned out the controller "pellet boss" was bad and the grill was reporting temps much lower then the actual temperature. I was lucky to be monitoring these fatties with a maverick 733 and knew when they were done. (They finished fast but again I just paid no mind). I realized the problem on my next cook when I set the grill to 350 (whole chickens) and the controller never got there despite the grill being extremely hot and the maverick proving it was actually about 500 degrees. I was shipped out a new thermocouple and control board (the tc didn't fix it but the new board did) now the grill works 100% as expected. 

Here are some recent cooks.

Ribs at 225 degrees but after 3 hours they were not close to done so I kicked it up to 275 and finished they flat for another hour.












20140814_161032.jpg



__ pelletpat
__ Aug 23, 2014


















20140814_174457.jpg



__ pelletpat
__ Aug 23, 2014





Chickens at 375 degrees












20140820_163110.jpg



__ pelletpat
__ Aug 23, 2014





Pizza at 425 degrees












20140813_173704.jpg



__ pelletpat
__ Aug 23, 2014


----------

